# Nearing a Decision on Adopting a Puppy



## Justin123 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys.

I found a puppy that I think I am going to adopt. I want to get your opinions. I was planning to move really slow and find the right dog, but this puppy looks absolutely perfect.

The dog, we think (and I'd like your opinion on this), is a Lab/American Bulldog mix. He is currently 5 weeks old. His mother (a small Lab) was given to a shelter when she was pregnant and a foster family quickly picked her up. The foster family has been caring for the puppies.

The dog is in Wilmington NC and I live in Atlanta. My sister lives in Wilmington and is planning to bring the puppy home with her when he turns 8 weeks old (she has lots of time and is pretty good with dogs). I'm going to pick the puppy up when he's 11 or 12 weeks old and drive it down here. 
I'm flying somewhere for Thanksgiving, and I found a friend that can look out for him for 4 days.

Anyway, I am a little concerned this might just be too much for a puppy for its first 2 months. The American Bullador was the exact kind of dog I wanted, but I want to get all of your take on it.

I live in an apartment by myself. I am a grad student, but I am only in school 15h/w and I study at home. The only other thing that I do that takes up a lot of my time is go to the gym, which is about another 2h/day most days. I run a lot and I can start running a little more when I get the puppy. I'm a pretty big guy and I'd like a dog that can play a little aggressively (but when only having fun).

Does this sound like a breed that will work well for me? Any reservations or tips or anything that I should do before I get it? (I've had dogs before, but they weren't 100% my responsibility)

(I definitely do want a puppy and do not want an older dog)

I attached pictures of the puppy so maybe you guys can tell if it is part American Bulldog (and maybe tell me what the dominant breed is)... Thanks!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Justin123 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I found a puppy that I think I am going to adopt. I want to get your opinions. I was planning to move really slow and find the right dog, but this puppy looks absolutely perfect.
> 
> ...



He is very cute....I don't see American bulldog at all though....I see some kind of hound?

It seems that you have a lot going on....if your sister is going to be watching the puppy till its 12 weeks I would just leave him there till you get back from vacation...because if you look at the dates..he will be 12 weeks right around Thanksgiving....I don't think its a great idea for him to be handed off a bunch of times...he really needs to be on a set schedule....I wonder if the foster family would be willing to keep him until you get home from vacation?...that would be a good environment for him to be in ?

as far as running ...you need to be careful with him....it wont be good for him to do lot of high impact running for a while....his joints and bones are growing and could be damaged ...you need to take it slow ...not to say he can't play


----------



## Justin123 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, so now I definitely see the whole part-Hound thing and I definitely have trouble seeing any American Bulldog. All the Hounds, according to this site seem to be really bad for apartments. Maybe I should rethink this?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

a. the "american bullador" is NOT a breed.


b. those pups look waay huge for five weeks


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> a. the "american bullador" is NOT a breed.
> 
> 
> b. those pups look waay huge for five weeks



I agree that they look very large 

I think almost any breed (sure there are some exceptions) can do well in apartments as long as the owner is committed to keeping them properly exercised and mentally stimulated


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Where is this dog coming from? a shelter? because it doesn't sound llike it.

id also b careful...those almost look fila like...and filas are NOT a dog you want...


----------



## Justin123 (Oct 5, 2009)

It's coming from a foster family (I think I have the terminology right -- the lab came to the shelter pregnant, they picked it up, they're keeping the lab and giving away the puppies). And ok, it sounds like this might not be a good decision for me then. Would more pictures help you out on picking the breed? Is it definitely not a bulldog mix?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Justin123 said:


> It's coming from a foster family (I think I have the terminology right -- the lab came to the shelter pregnant, they picked it up, they're keeping the lab and giving away the puppies). And ok, it sounds like this might not be a good decision for me then. Would more pictures help you out on picking the breed? Is it definitely not a bulldog mix?


they look REALLY BIG for five weeks old. that's the thing that weirds me out about it..the only breeds I can think of that might be that big at 5 weeks are mastiffs. (which if that's the case and mom is a small lab..ouch!)


----------



## Justin123 (Oct 5, 2009)

It's possible they got the dates wrong, then.

My sister said the girl she talked to was nice, but not overly smart.

I might start looking in Atlanta if this dog sounds like a bad fit. Any objection to American Bulladors in my situation?
(And also, now that I looked for some in Atlanta, American Bulladors look very different!)


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

On the other hand, maybe it isn't the breed that's incorrect so much as the timing. Perhaps the foster has no idea how old these pups actually are.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

fillebelle is probably right but i suspect its a little bit of both

i kind of doubt that they are ambull..or rather JUST ambull and lab. and i dont think they are five weeks old.


----------



## Justin123 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, switched plans. I drove about an hour away and really fell in love with a puppy there. She's 9 weeks old and is part American Bulldog and part (they think, but aren't sure) Lab (AmBull dominant).

She was given to a shelter at 6 weeks old and then she got picked up by a foster group here along with her 2 brothers.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14805476

I had to fill out an application to adopt her, and I can still cancel, but the foster group is coming by my apartment on Friday with her, and as long as they think it's a good fit they are going to leave her. Time for me to start really preparing!

This picture doesn't do her justice but it's the only one I have.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I think you are really rushing too fast.


and that pup doesn't look lab ambull..not at all.


----------



## Justin123 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here are her brothers:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14805464
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14805458

I legitimately was willing to wait several months, but I wanted an AmBull/Lab Female that is 8-12 weeks old that didn't have a bad puppyhood.

She fit all that and I really liked her (but, really, I guess I really like most puppies and can't tell any of their temperaments apart). I can still cancel if I need to, but I don't know what I would want that's different...

The Foster group told me that the Shelter told them that the Original Owner told it (hahaha, right?), that the puppies' mom was 50% purebred AmBull. The Shelter didn't know what the other dog was, but they guessed Lab. (my friends tell me that everyone guesses Lab when half of the breed is unknown).


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

you are still aware there is no breed called the american bullador as zim said right?

and if the first puppy didn't fit the bill becuase of the breeds, then what makes this puppy any different?
i do also agree you seem to be moving kinda fast here.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> I think you are really rushing too fast.
> 
> 
> and that pup doesn't look lab ambull..not at all.


It looks more like it than the first pup did, at least the ears are closer.

That first pup had ears hanging well below his head, like a basset or a bloodhound ears.

Good luck whatever you do, and make sure to read "Things We Wish Everyone Knew Before They Get A Dog" at the top of the forum, maybe twice.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It actually looks to me like the ears are going to try and stand! Neither AmBulls or Labs have standing ears...they lie very close to the head, so I'd have to say no to that. Pits do have ears that want to try and stand, and I often see a rose eared/fly away eared Pittie.

Why are you so set on an AmBull Lab mix?


----------



## Justin123 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, first, what most people have told me is that if I am a good owner, I can groom the right temperament -- to an extent -- in the dog. And, I've been told that even aside from the breed, the individual dog will vary a good bit.

That said, I like both the AmBull and the Lab a lot. Labs are supposed to be easy to train and they are very friendly, outgoing dogs. Purebred Labs would be almost ideal, except they seem to be just a _little_ too energetic and maybe a _little_ too tall for me.

The AmBull is confident, a little calmer, a little shorter, and it seems like a dog I can "roughhouse" with a little bit (don't take this the wrong way -- I understand that I'm not going to do that with a puppy; I understand that I need to socialize it like crazy, and I understand that I can't reward over-aggressiveness ... but I know my cousin has _great_ pitbulls that he can play with kinda aggressively that he can also calm down really quickly). I'm not worried about its high dominance. I'm a pretty dominant person (although I plan to use all positive reinforcement besides crate training!) and I'm good at teaching dogs obedience.

As a mix, it seems like a dog that I can run with and it can still keep up, and it also seems like a dog I can play with outside. I don't actively dislike small dogs (I love my family's JRT), but I want one that's little bigger.

This all said, this specific dog seemed great. The foster family thinks she is going to be a little smaller than a typical AmBull/Lab. She's definitely really intelligent, she seemed relatively calm but still playful, and she was really 
friendly and loving.
I don't think anything is going to be wrong with her. The original owner kept her with the mom until it was 6 weeks, then gave it to a shelter, and the next day the foster parents picked her up -- and they seemed like they were really great. She has two brothers that she stayed with and they all seemed like very good puppies.

I think that as long as I do a good job and take the time to apply everything I'm learning, she will be perfect.



> It actually looks to me like the ears are going to try and stand! Neither AmBulls or Labs have standing ears...they lie very close to the head, so I'd have to say no to that. Pits do have ears that want to try and stand, and I often see a rose eared/fly away eared Pittie.


Both of her brothers (links above) look really similar to her, so I think they all have the same sire. One of the brothers has ears that definitely don't look like they're going to stand. I think she looks pretty similar to a mix between the 2 dogs below, although maybe not a pure mix?

I don't know anything about figuring out what mix a dog is, though. If it's part Pit, I would guess the sire was a Lab/Pit mix. That doesn't sound terrible, but Pits are maybe a little more dog-aggressive and hyper than I'd like. I might rethink this if you think she's AmBull/Pit. But, that said, I really liked her and I think that with the right socialization I can train her to be friendly to other dogs.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

But you're making and incorrect assumption about this mix. If the dog is a mix of AmBull and Lab, it could STILL have the bouncy happy happy joy joy side of the Labrador. You are not guaranteed to have a dog that acts like an Ambull or is the SIZE of an AmBull. Heck, it could be bigger than an AmBull and Lab both, because chances are neither parent was a particularly good specimen of their respective breeds.

And then there's the health issues. You don't seem to realize that "You take the good, you take the bad, you take 'em both, and there you have the facts of life." You don't get all the GOOD parts of the two dogs without the BAD parts.

You would be better off NOT to expect certain things in temperament with a mixed dog. There is no standard to go by to safely generalize things. You can have your AmBull x Lab that acts like a total goofball and is muscle x10, and you can meet another person with the same mix that is relatively small and incredibly aloof.

You don't know, and it is unfair to the future dog and yourself if you get this mix and it is NOT at all what you expected.


----------



## Justin123 (Oct 5, 2009)

So you think I should just get a purebred (kinda rhetorical)? I like Labs, AmBulls, GSDs, Rottweilers and Greyhounds. I spent a lot of time looking at the temperaments and sizes/athletic abilities of the various dogs on this site and I limited down to those breeds. If she is super hyper like a Lab (which I don't think she will be just based on my interaction with her), then I'll just run her like crazy and it will be fine.

The "bad" things about each breed are that I think AmBulls are a little short, Labs are slightly tall, and Labs are slightly energetic. But this is all to a very minor degree and not something I can't deal with. I don't think there's going to be a breed that is 100% perfect, and these 2 are the closest for me. Based on genetics, it seems like she'll be within the range of characteristics of Labs or AmBulls, and not have lots of, say, Husky traits (that aren't shared by at least Labs or AmBulls). There's no Lab or AmBull characteristics that I can think of that are overly objectionable ...

If she's not exactly how I expect, it's not like I'm going to throw her out on the street...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Noooo, I did NOT say you should get a purebred. I said you shouldn't have unfair expectations about a mix because there is NO way to generalize what their personality will be like. It's a shot in the dark, so you shouldn't expect her to behave like a Bulldog and then be disappointed when she possibly ends up behaving like a Lab.



> then I'll just run her like crazy and it will be fine.


That's a rather simple view of it. You don't want a "hyper" dog, you want a balanced dog. My dog is incredibly drivey and energetic, and it doesn't matter if I run him 8 miles or 12, he is NOT satisfied. He is physically tired, but it takes more to exhaust him than being physical. He needs to be taught things...a lot. He needs to be challenged. He needs to THINK. Pure exercise will not help a dog relax. If anything, it only builds their endurance to make it harder for you next time xD


----------



## Justin123 (Oct 5, 2009)

I mean, really though the most objectionable trait she could have would be a Lab's energy. And that's not a big problem at all. Labs are supposed to be a lot better than Goldens anyway.

Edit:
And I want a dog that likes to think and use its brain!
And this dog seemed a lot calmer than the 2 groups of Lab puppies I looked at.

But, again, this might be all premature since apparently it's probably not even a Lab/AmBull anyway!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> And that's not a big problem at all. Labs are supposed to be a lot better than Goldens anyway.


In what way?


----------



## Justin123 (Oct 5, 2009)

Xeph said:


> In what way?


Err sorry if that wasn't clear. Less energetic according to several sites that seemed pretty reputable.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

if you think an American Bulldog is calm...I don't think you are researching the right places.


Ambulls are kind of like larger pit bulls with added in defensive instinct and SERIOUS PREY DRIVE. 

prey drive means that if it moves and looks like prey the dog will want to chase.


an ambull at a weight pulling contest can pull over a thousand pounds EASILY. I don't care how big you are an ambull can pull you down if you aren't careful. 

they also have a propensity towards dog aggression. 

and they actually aren't a "dominent" kind of dog...they are single minded. that doesn't mean dominent it means once they get going on something its hard to break into their line of thought.

they have an extreme pain tolerance. this means that if you issue a correction and you misjudge...you won't know...they don't show pain much..

I could go on.

course you could get a mellow one...but theres most likely going to be some of the above if not all to some degree..


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Justin123 said:


> Err sorry if that wasn't clear. Less energetic according to several sites that seemed pretty reputable.


I think most people would classify labs as more energetic than goldens.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

In looking at all of this I think you are over thinking the thing to death. 

You have previous dog experience? You have a set up for a dog? You know it is going to be a time consuming project (puppy stuff and training etc.)? You want a companion dog that you can live with and enjoy. 

So, now you are ready for a dog. You went and looked at these rescue puppies and really liked one. I would say that if you are approved, sign up for a puppy class and commit yourself to training and enjoying your dog. 

You can beat over what breeds do what and whether you will get the right things in a mix or the wrong things or some of each. Or.. you can get the puppy you liked because of the way it behaved and go forward with puppy class and then more formal training in Beginner Obedience classes and on if you want to. 

There is a little secret here... Every dog is an individual. Even dogs with pure lines and breeding that tends to show certain traits are individuals. You can have two puppies of the same breed that are VASTLY different.. and yes.. even in the same LITTER. 

Send up pix when you get your new dog and ENJOY the little buggar!


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

After reading through this thread, I think you should wait until after the holidays and then in January/Feb start looking through Petfinder, shelters and rescues for the right dog or you. Ideally I would search for a dog about a year old.

Lab mixes and pit bull mixes and maybe even ambulls (and mixes of ambulls) are all relatively easy to come by. And at a year, you'll have a good idea of their temperament and if it will fit with your lifestyle.

An anecdote about mixed-breed dogs: I have a springer spaniel/border collie mutt and at times she is all springer, at times all bc, and at times the worst of both. (hyper and distructive and easily bored but then not all that bright and high strung... but of course we love her no matter what. I am just saying that she is utterly unpredictable at times.)


----------



## ScottyttocS (Sep 24, 2009)

I am by no means an expert, but it seems to me he has a good head on his shoulders and wants to do what is necessary for his pup.

If you found a friend you like and have done all of your homework then do what you are going to do.

Conversely I feel your first attempt with the Vacation and hand-offs was a little much.

That is my 2 cents.


----------



## Justin123 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, I am going to still get the dog (I didn't ever really plan not to. She was really awesome). I agree that I was overthinking things.

She's coming on Friday.

Trixie: It was probably confusing, but I picked a different dog from the one in the first post. It's from a local foster parent. The dog is about 9 weeks now, and Thanksgiving will be in 6 more weeks. I found a friend that can watch her. I might bring her with me on the flight instead, but I want to let her stay with me for a few weeks before deciding whether that is going to be a bad experience for her or not. (I'll probably ask your opinions)

Anyway, I've managed to read everything I can get my hands on and greatly overprepare. Definitely excited.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Justin123 said:


> Well, I am going to still get the dog (I didn't ever really plan not to. She was really awesome). I agree that I was overthinking things.
> 
> She's coming on Friday.
> 
> ...


I hope she turns out to be all you expect. If you read the books by Dr Ian Dunbar available for free downloads at www.dogstardaily.com & read them thoroughly b4 Friday so you'll have a good idea how to socialise her which I feel is extremely important when getting a new puppy. I wouldn't think the average person would follow the meet 100 ppl b4 pup is 16 weeks old but you'll get the best ideas on socialisation, house training, bite inhibition etc. 

Also puppies shouldn't have too much exercise until they are fully grown & should be grown slowly to help prevent future joint problems, especially large breed puppies.

I'm on my 2nd border collie & they were/are reasonably quiet for the breed. Tilba has her moments but she's also happy to laze around the house for long periods. For her breed & others similar it's more important to exercise the brain rather than the body.

'Before You Get Your Puppy' & 'After You Get Your Puppy'.

Good luck & keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

If you plan to ''groom its temperment'', don't wait too long. A dog's personality is largely set by 12 weeks. No puppy should ever leave its mother and litter before 6 weeks, but it is very important to be exposed to new things soon after that. This must done carefully to avoid a fatal case of parvo or something.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

All of the labs I have worked with are way more energetic than the goldens. I have ONE hyper golden and she's 5 months. Still nothing compared to all the labs. 

The bully breeds are not calm either, until tired out. When Hadley first gets up it's BOUNCE BOUNCE JUMP OH HI MOM I'M AWAKE! OH LOOK IT'S MY FAVORITE CHAIR I'M ON IT NOW I'M OFF WEEEEEEE HI! OH CAN I GET ON THE BED? NO? OFF? ON? HI!!!! She seriously looks like a bucking bronco when she gets out of her kennel in the morning.

It's not until we do a bunch of stuff that we get to lay in bed and cuddle.


----------

